# Please help a newbie find baroque music which resembles Vivaldi's "Stabat Mater"



## Daniela (Sep 15, 2014)

*Please help a newbie find baroque music which resembles Vivaldi's "Stabat Mater"*

I love Vivaldi. I'm proud to share my birthday with him. His music always manages to either cheer me up or to move me to tears, it's so hauntingly melancholy. Examples of the latter type, however, aren't easy to find. I figured you guys might be able to give me some pointers. If you have recommendations of other composers of the Baroque era, maybe even some obscure ones, please go ahead!


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Pergolesi's Stabat Mater comes to mind.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Quite a few Bach slow movements, too.


----------

